# Tech-Diva Contest (Women's Special)



## amritsingh (Dec 18, 2012)

Devworx brings an exclusive Tech-Diva Contest for the women participants. 

Answer 5 simple questions on Women in Technology and win cool prizes!

So, participate now and get you could win exciting prizes like Milagrow TabTop MGPT02, Prada perfume, Titan Raga Analog Watch, Philips HP8310 Hair Straightener, Tortoise Laptop Sleeve and many more!


----------

